# Real estate agents not replying - how to go apartment hunting?



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all, 

This might have been raised before, however I was not able to find a similar thread. 

I have just moved to Dubai and I am looking for an apartment. However, I must have sent over 20 mails on Dubizzle ads, and got only one reply back! Tried calling some as well, but nobody has picked up. The one appointment I had with a renowned firm, Allsopp & Allsopp, turned out to nothing as the person didn´t bother to show. 

I understand the market must be pretty good for the agencies these days... People have told me it is not uncommon. 

Does anyone have good tips for going apartment hunting here? 

My area of choice is the Marina and specifically towers like Marina View, Bay Central, Al Majara, and perhaps Park Island. 

Any tips would be really appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

What we did was just take a day and walk round the marina going into the buildings we fancied and asking the security guards to either show us around and apartment or give us the keys. 90% of the buildings will have keys at security as there may be 4 or 5 different agents trying to rent out the same place. 
That way at least you can narrow down you're shopping list to a few buildings that you really like and focus on them either through dubizzle or with one quality agent.


----------



## newexpat2013 (Jan 8, 2013)

Norsegal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This might have been raised before, however I was not able to find a similar thread.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Dubai, after being here for few months i can say don't expect professionalism from most agents here... i think going around and doing research yourself will be the best option and good luck ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No-one replies to e-mails in Dubai, you need to call.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i had a very good experience with my agent. i think she specializes in marina [as that is where we were looking]. answered emails and phone calls. showed up for appointments, got me all the paperwork for the DEWA etc.

her name is Alia Jamal, she is with ERE Homes. email alia[at]ere-homes.com or call her mobile at 056 724 2861.

best of luck!


----------



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

sammylou said:


> i had a very good experience with my agent. i think she specializes in marina [as that is where we were looking]. answered emails and phone calls. showed up for appointments, got me all the paperwork for the DEWA etc.
> 
> her name is Alia Jamal, she is with ERE Homes. call her mobile at 056 724 2861.
> 
> best of luck!


Typical! My fault, I should've posted this a couple of weeks ago! Just back from a weeks property come interview come life visit to Dubai and had same experience with estate agents... Clearly the market allows this arrogance, with the exception of your contact... Hopefully be going back v soon so will use this info... Thank you!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I worked with Alia and she is very good.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

If I do a research on my own and go through buildings I like asking security to give me keys to look at the apartments, is it possible to close the deal with owner/investor/landlord directly and avoid overpriced 5% agency charge?


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

1. Dubizzle account are usually company accounts and you email will end up into the email used as the username and not go to the agents id so better to call.

2. If you are too vague about what you need then agents will not help much because for them time is money, similarly if you say u need a 1 bed for 40,000 in a 60,000 building they will consider you non-serious.

3. The keys with the building guards are usually left by the agents themselves so you end up paying comm anyway. In case they are left there by an owner then prepare to be patient as they are usually very slow with paperwork requirements and you wont have an agent to speed things up but you will save the comm.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Felixtoo2, thanks, ended up doing this yesterday for almost four hours. Four buildings (Bay Central and Al Majara 2 and 5) and numerous apartments later, I am more confused then ever, lol.  Need new shoes and a good foot rub as well! What I really didn´t like about the apts was that you have other buildings facing towards you from all sides, so there´s not much privacy. Will look at the Torch, Princess, Elite side this weekend. 

newexpat2013, thanks. Yes we learn the hard way (and with the help from forum members here!). 

Gavtek, seems like it - thanks. 

sammylou and Bigjimbo, thanks for the tip, will call her this morning. 

M.A.K. - thanks for the input. 

twiglet and jso - good luck on your missions!

_______________________________________

For the last few days I have switched to calling, and this works SO much better. If the agents don´t answer on your first ring they usually call you back, and if they´re not available to meet they will usually let you know which apts are open so you can just go by yourself. 

*I would really recommend people to put on good walking shoes and visit the area they want to live in.* I had decided to live in the Marina, however it´s turning out to be difficult to find a more secluded apartment there - so I might end up Downtown after all. 

Taking an apt unseen can turn out to be a nightmare, as is viewing during the evening. During a work day you will get a good look around, listen to possible construction noise nearby, see if any towers are coming up right in front of your lovely view, find out exactly how far that promised "5 min walk" to the metro is, etc. 

Good luck to everyone on the hunt! 

If anybody has other tips of good agents for either Marina or Downtown, feel free to pm me. My budget is around 85k.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

MODS! 

So incredibly annoying - this is the second thread where I wrote a long reply, got a msg saying that it had to be moderated, and it has still not been approved. 

Why is this happening??


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Im curious now... what did you say??? Can you describe in a way that it wont flag the moderating thing


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Norsegal said:


> Lol, sorry to disappoint you but my post was very boring in that sense. It was completely normal, just giving others tips based on my experiences with apt hunting here. This is the second post that has not come through the mod system, but their routines need revising. If they´ve limited the forum in such a sense the least they can do is keep up with the numbers of posts and make sure that the genuine ones come through. I wrote another long reply to the "Gym" thread with tips of different places, price I´m paying, equipment etc. - and when one puts down some effort into sharing something it is truly annoying that it doesn´t come through because of mods not paying attention.


I have NEVER had problems getting my posts up on the forum. Generally mods take posts down (that is, they get posted,and if they break the forum rules, they are deleted or edited - never edited first and then published). Maybe there are some technical issues? Tip: copy paste the post on a word doc before hitting the post button - thats when I do when I write a long-ish post anywhere


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Norsegal said:


> MODS!
> 
> So incredibly annoying - this is the second thread where I wrote a long reply, got a msg saying that it had to be moderated, and it has still not been approved.
> 
> Why is this happening??


CHILL!  

Your post has been approved now.

The forum software automatically moderates posts sometimes. Could be because the spam filters detect words that are on the spam list. Or because your IP address is on a spam watch list (common in the UAE where IPs are shared across different users). 

Either way, mods are not moderating around the clock (yes we have lives too) so bear with us maybe? 

A little patience (and courtesy) goes a long way...


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Yesterday this agent booked at viewing for me at 11 am at Park Island Fairfield (timing was her suggestion). I was taking the trip for this one viewing only since it is now basically down to JBR or PI. So, got in a cab this morning and headed down, only to sit there for an hour - the person didn´t even bother to pick up the phone, or text until she realized I wouldn´t stop calling until she did - telling me "sorry, I´m sick". I have been in the ME for over two years and I´m pretty thick skinned and used to BS, but this is just so disrespectful. Getting someone to travel over an hour, pay for cab and basically ruin both the morning and afternoon of their day off, is ... what is the word? Unless you´re in the hospital, you will manage to send a text apologizing and asking to reschedule. 

Have people in the real estate business here so little integrity... is it the same in the UK?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Norsegal said:


> Yesterday this agent booked at viewing for me at 11 am at Park Island Fairfield (timing was her suggestion). I was taking the trip for this one viewing only since it is now basically down to JBR or PI. So, got in a cab this morning and headed down, only to sit there for an hour - the person didn´t even bother to pick up the phone, or text until she realized I wouldn´t stop calling until she did - telling me "sorry, I´m sick". I have been in the ME for over two years and I´m pretty thick skinned and used to BS, but this is just so disrespectful. Getting someone to travel over an hour, pay for cab and basically ruin both the morning and afternoon of their day off, is ... what is the word? Unless you´re in the hospital, you will manage to send a text apologizing and asking to reschedule.
> 
> Have people in the real estate business here so little integrity... is it the same in the UK?


Sounds like the average behaviour of Dubai real estate agents.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Problem is too many amateurs have entered the industry and are destroying its reputation. I personally know many agents who never inform clients in advance tht the apt will be open and they will be viewing it themselves which is a damn shame unless you have a valid excuse. We need less of:
1. Im bored lets be a real estate agent
2. I dont think im getting a job, lets just be an agent

I have had viewings where the keys could not be arranged but instead of going into hiding i went to the decided meeting spot and apologized. Most people undersrand.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Yep M.A.K. it seems like there are absolutely no qualifications needed to become a RE agent- even basic English skills. 

Ah well, what can we say - it´s the Middle East, after all!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

If anyone can recommend any decent real estate agents please do share their info on this thread, I bet a lot of people would find it useful 


Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

besides recommendations from good people from this forum i found two agencies who seem decent and will contact them in couple of days when i settle in my temp accommodation. these are Better Homes and Elysian (google them as I don't know if links are allowed)


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

jso said:


> besides recommendations from good people from this forum i found two agencies who seem decent and will contact them in couple of days when i settle in my temp accommodation. these are Better Homes and Elysian (google them as I don't know if links are allowed)


Thanks, but I think recommendations work on individuals best - BH never called me back and the person who I was meant to meet today was from the latter one!


----------



## daman22 (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess you can benefit from my experience.

I was told that the only way to rent house was through agents and their stupid agent fees. I rented my studio via an agent and paid him 3000 DHS but it turned out my building has a phone number with the security and had i called that number the owner would've came and rented me the house and i could have saved 3000 DHS

The moral of the story, do your homework, if you have picked a location already, go there and start moving around entering all the building and speaking with the security guys.
You can see the houses straight away and sometimes you can save the agent fee.

Also another point i realized, when i was hunting for houses, i went to see more than 30 houses in different locations, only once the agent i spoke with was there with me, all the other times he just gives me the building location and then calls the security guy to show me the place. So you can save yourself all this hassle.

Good luck!


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks daman22, good pointers.  Hope I can secure a place this next week.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Norsegal said:


> Thanks, but I think recommendations work on individuals best - BH never called me back and the person who I was meant to meet today was from the latter one!


Your experience sounded like my initial experiences looking for villas in Dubai. At some point my wife and I decided to have an apartment in a desirable area rather than a villa that we would have to landscape and fix up thanks to some of the trashy places I was shown in the Springs. My experience with BH ended up being favorable (a 2 BR apartment in the Marina that we really enjoy). What I've learned is you have to tell them where you want to live (that can be a challenge if you are unfamiliar with the area) and especially when you need the place. That clicks on a collective light bulb and you will get someone to call you back. When I first told BH I was looking 4-5 weeks in advance, they set up an appointment then cancelled. Unfortunately the other agents / agencies were absentees who simply give you an address (sometimes not even the right one). Best to rent a car for a couple days and drive to some of the key neighborhoods which have expat populations, and look around.

When the schedule got tighter after I came back with the wife and my belongings were on the boat, BH was one of my calls (simply because they had better apartments and more detailed photos) and I was glad I gave them another chance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Norsegal said:


> Thanks, but I think recommendations work on individuals best - BH never called me back and the person who I was meant to meet today was from the latter one!


Same here. Better Homes are not good at all. Check out Arabian Business as they are getting some dishing right now (though to be fair all agencies put up false adverts).
I have had problems with their agents not calling back in DUbai as well as ABu DHabi. Also, if you have the time, check that the properties that they handle are more expensive than similar properties handled by others. The reason I have been told (not verified) and heard on this forum as well is that they charge the leasing fee to the tenant AND the landlord, so it gets reflected in the rent

but yes, an agent can be good irrepective of the agency - depends on the person. Found two relatively good agents in Abu Dhabi if anyone needs them.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys. 

I put up an ad on Dubizzle, and I´ve had a few calls. This morning a landlord called and is offering me a big apartment in Bahar 5, high floor, huge balcony, for 90,000 and without any agent fees. Does anyone have experience with renting directly? Is there anything I should be mindful of?


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Just check the paperwork. Otherwise not a very big difference.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

So, today´s experience: this guy pretending to be the owner of an apartment - when I asked if there was an agent fee he said no. I say pretending, because when I get there it turns out that yes, of course, he is indeed an agent, and yes, of course, there´s a fee. He claims that his company, Middle East Real Estate, actually *owns* the building. This is Al Bahar 5. He shows me a sample contract and cheques where both are made out to the company - so not in the name of an owner. At the same time, I get this text from a different agency, wanting to show me the same apartment. Guy number 1 says it cannot be possible that this one, agency number 2, can arrange with the apartment as they, he still claims, owns the place. Afterwards when I call guy number 2 to ask about payment arrangements, and before I tell him about guy number 1, he says that the name of the cheque should be the same as the name on the title deed. Then I tell him about guy number 1, of which he responds "sorry ma´am, but this guy sounds a bit fishy". 

So first experience of the day was a scam. Nice. 

Then I go for a coffee to take my mind off things, pretty much had it with all my bad experiences so far. This guy, let´s call him number 3, calls me to say he has an apartment in Murjan 1. So I get up before my coffee and meet up with this guy there. Didn´t like the apartment, so he says he has another one that fits my criteria and that the owner should be there shortly. The one he suggested in Rimal 1 on second floor I said specifically was not of interest as the floor is too low - not to worry, this one was on eight floor. 

Long story short; over one hour later instead of the promised 10 min, we finally meet outside of the building as he called me to say the owner had arrived. I walked from Murjan to Rimal. Those of you who are familiar with JBR know that this is quite a bit to walk, basically it is from the very beginning to the far end. Meet him there, walk around in circles a couple of times before I have to ask and figure out where building no 1 is as he evidently doesn´t know left from right. Meet another guy in the reception, as, of course, the owner is still not there. And guess what - it´s to see the apt on second floor....!! 

I told guy number 3 very specifically after that what my opinion of him and real estate agents in Dubai is. A few times, before we got back on ground floor. 

Oh and on the way back to the hotel the taxi driver tried to cheat me. 

*strangling myself*


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Norsegal said:


> *strangling myself*


I guess even advice like "have tons of patience" will be hollow. You probably need a stiff drink.
No advice from me, but hang in there. I guess it can only get better from here


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Norsegal said:


> *strangling myself*


did you try Alia, the agent I recommended on pg 1, in response to your OP? was she not available to help?


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

sammylou said:


> did you try Alia, the agent I recommended on pg 1, in response to your OP? was she not available to help?


Gosh, thanks for reminding me sammylou! I had it written down on a post-it and it was lost in all my papers! Will dig out the number and call her straight away, thanks!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Norsegal said:


> Gosh, thanks for reminding me sammylou! I had it written down on a post-it and it was lost in all my papers! Will dig out the number and call her straight away, thanks!


let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

I got my apartment rented thru Better Homes and everything was awesome. I have read the news about their descriptions are mislead in some ads, but I think this cannot be compared with how the others agencies suck. And you will go check out the places and what it is its around anyway, so you will see if there is a huge complex or metro nearby or not. No big deal.


----------



## IH759 (Jul 28, 2013)

Norsegal, did you find a place in the end? How was the experience?


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

These agents wind me up I made 15 calls today got 2 guys say will call you back never did usual, some woman who was right rude and even then showed me the same place as a totally different agent then some lame agent who had to bring a side kick to show me something i had seen at a lower price with another agent i think Im gona go complain to Rera this aint working lol


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

I also had some bad experience with the real estate guys.

We looked at one place and liked it. So we accepted the rent and other terms, gave the real estate guy a deposit cheque. After that, it was really hard to get hold of him. Fast forward two weeks of calling and emailing, he said the owner gave the apartment to someone else and he does not have money to pay us back so we have to wait till next month. I hope to get my money back in August.

We went to the same area and talked to watchman etc. They gave us the number of an Investment firm who is managing many properties in the same area. Saw an empty property and we liked it as it was the almost similar to the previous one we liked.

We called up the investment firm, met them, gave them the deposit cheque. Within two days, we signed the contract though we still had to pay 5% commission to a real estate agent but since everyone involved was very helpful and professional, so we don't mind.

This market is full of real estate agents who are neither professional nor honest.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you write out the deposit cheque in the agent's name? Or in the landlord's name?

If the landlord rented the property to someone else he's obviously received a rental cheque. He must have the money.

Tell the agent/LL that you intend to file a claim with RERA/report the matter to the Dubai police if the cheque isn't returned by the end of the first week of August. Don't let it linger. 



Mclovin oo7 said:


> I also had some bad experience with the real estate guys.
> 
> We looked at one place and liked it. So we accepted the rent and other terms, gave the real estate guy a deposit cheque. After that, it was really hard to get hold of him. Fast forward two weeks of calling and emailing, he said the owner gave the apartment to someone else and he does not have money to pay us back so we have to wait till next month. I hope to get my money back in August.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Did you write out the deposit cheque in the agent's name? Or in the landlord's name?
> 
> If the landlord rented the property to someone else he's obviously received a rental cheque. He must have the money.
> 
> Tell the agent/LL that you intend to file a claim with RERA/report the matter to the Dubai police if the cheque isn't returned by the end of the first week of August. Don't let it linger.



It was in the agent's company name. He promised that he will give it to me soon.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> It was in the agent's company name. He promised that he will give it to me soon.


He promised?

Canadians ARE too nice  ... well some Canadians.

I would have gone directly to the police station and filed a complaint against the agency. That's theft! I don't care if the owner has the money or not ... promises aren't worth a loonie in this country.

Good luck


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> It was in the agent's company name. He promised that he will give it to me soon.


Is the agent RERA registered? Did they cash the cheque (was your bank account debited)? How many days ago did you give them the cheque?

If I was in your position I would report this to the police ASAP if you have been waiting more than a few days. The agent should not have cashed the cheque before a contract was signed and should also have the funds to return the money to you straight away.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

w_man said:


> He promised?
> 
> Canadians ARE too nice  ... well some Canadians.
> 
> ...


You are right, Canadians are too nice.

The guy never said, he will not pay, it is just that he says they spent the money as this never happened to him in the past. 

Partially, I am to blame also as I just did not have time to follow up. I travel at least once a week and then I lost interest in looking for a rental. 

This was a cheque transaction so I am not worried about the money.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Is the agent RERA registered? Did they cash the cheque (was your bank account debited)? How many days ago did you give them the cheque?
> 
> If I was in your position I would report this to the police ASAP if you have been waiting more than a few days. The agent should not have cashed the cheque before a contract was signed and should also have the funds to return the money to you straight away.


No, it was not RERA registered. It is kind of sun agent of an agent.

They did cash the cheque. Actually, I believe they do cash the cheque for deposit and commission as those are current dated cheques.

I was bitter about it but then I found the rental I was looking for. The entire dealing was very smooth, so in away, whatever happens, happens for a reason.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> No, it was not RERA registered. It is kind of sun agent of an agent.
> 
> They did cash the cheque. Actually, I believe they do cash the cheque for deposit and commission as those are current dated cheques.
> 
> I was bitter about it but then I found the rental I was looking for. The entire dealing was very smooth, so in away, whatever happens, happens for a reason.


Well... All I can say is that you clearly seem to have enough money to piss in the wind (aka throw money around to crooks that didn't even complete the transaction).

Let it be a lesson to people that do want to do things by the book and not get fooled.

Best of luck to you anyway and best wishes that it all works out for you.


----------

